# favorite marching cadences!



## private_cowboy (3 Feb 2004)

does anyone have any favorite marching cadences? if so post them. here‘s my favorite!

when i go to heaven saint peter he will say"how did you earn your living how did you earn your pay?"

my reply was with a little bit of thunder "earned my living killing down under!"

when i go to bars the girls they will say "how did you earn your living how did you earn your pay?‘

my reply was with a cool kinda nod,  earned my living killing commies for my god!"

when i go home the hippies they will say" how did you earn your living how did you earn your pay?"

my reply as i pull out my knife " get out of way before i take your life!"


----------



## meni0n (3 Feb 2004)

A10


----------



## Korus (3 Feb 2004)

You sunk my battleship.


----------



## Pikache (3 Feb 2004)

My favourite is ‘LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT LEEEEEFT!‘


----------



## portcullisguy (3 Feb 2004)

I‘m with RHF.

If I have the breath to sing, I‘m not marching hard enough.


----------



## Infanteer (3 Feb 2004)

Right on portcullisguy, marching cadences and running jodies is an American military tradition, you won‘t find it too popular here.

Now, regimental drinking songs are another thing.  I remember a certain Cal High Sergeant maintaining Canadian honour by outdoing the British and Dutch attempts at regimental songs.  Sadly, all we troopies could muster up was "You‘ve Lost That Lovin‘ Feeling"


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (3 Feb 2004)

the ants go marching 2 by 2 hoora hoora..


----------



## Spr.Earl (3 Feb 2004)

I like a bloody good Pipe Band to march to.
I could march for hour‘s as long as they play good marching tune‘s.
I love the sound of the Pipe‘s.   

Nothing worse than bad band to march to


----------



## Pikache (3 Feb 2004)

Actually, it seems that few Francophone units also do marching songs.

Well, a master jack told me once to my question of ‘why does canadians don‘t have marching songs‘ and he told me ‘we canadians suffer in silence.‘


----------



## portcullisguy (4 Feb 2004)

Spr Earl, come join a highland regiment.  They‘ll give you plenty of pipes to march along to, and fancy skirts to wear too!

On our march back from Queen‘s Park last Remembrance Day my feet were killing me in my civvy Oxfords (army ones hadn‘t come yet), but man, when the pipes struck up Highland Laddie, our Regimental march, I could‘ve walked from here to Scotland.


----------



## Gunnar (4 Feb 2004)

Teddy Bear, Teddy Bear, Turn Around!


----------



## shado_wolf (4 Feb 2004)

Actually it‘s funny... When I was at BMQ our Pl Commander was always riding us for not having a marching song when it came time for our marches.  So we wrote our own and oddly enough it was to the tune of the ants go marchin.....

Was frickin funny for us as all it did was make fun of our instructors.

Dylan


----------



## jerbuck722 (10 Jun 2014)

These are two of my favorites, 

V-I-C-T-O-R-Y
VICTORY, VICTORY THAT’S MY BATTLE CRY
S-O-L-D-I-E-R
SOLDIER, SOLDIER THAT’S WHO WE ARE
C-O-U-N-T-R-Y
FOR DUTY, HONOR, COUNTRY I’D GIVE MY LIFE
C-130 ROLLING DOWN THE STRIP
AIRBORNE RANGER ON A ONE WAY TRIP
STAND UP, HOOK UP, SHUFFLE TO THE DOOR
JUMP RIGHT OUT AND COUNT TO FOUR
MISSION UNDETERMINED, DESTINATION UNKNOWN
WE DON’T EVEN KNOW IF WE’RE EVER COMING HOME
IF MY MAIN DON’T OPEN WIDE
I GOT A RESERVE BY MY SIDE
AND IF THAT ONE SHOULD FAIL ME TOO
LOOK OUT GROUND, I’MA COMING THROUGH
BURY ME IN THE COMBAT ZONE
WITH MY MEDALS PINNED ON MY CHEST
TELL MY MOTHER NOT TO CRY
AND TELL MY FATHER I DID MY BEST


DRIVE ON FIRST PLATOON
DRIVE ON FIRST PLATOON
SOME DAY YOU’LL BE ALONE
WAY OUT IN A COMBAT ZONE
BULLETS FLYING ALL AROUND
BETTER KEEP YOUR HEAD TO THE GROUND
DON’T YA WORRY ‘BOUT BEIN’ ALONE
SECOND PLATOON WILL BRING YOU HOME

DRIVE ON SECOND PLATOON
DRIVE ON SECOND PLATOON
SOME DAY YOU’LL BE ALONE
WAY OUT IN A COMBAT ZONE
BULLETS FLYING ALL AROUND
BETTER KEEP YOUR HEAD TO THE GROUND
DON’T YA WORRY ‘BOUT BEIN’ ALONE
THIRD PLATOON WILL BRING YOU HOME

DRIVE ON THIRD PLATOON
DRIVE ON THIRD PLATOON
DON’T YA WORRY ‘BOUT BEIN’ ALONE
WAY OUT IN A COMBAT ZONE
BULLETS FLYING ALL AROUND
BETTER KEEP YOUR HEAD TO THE GROUND
DON’T YA WORRY ‘BOUT BEIN’ ALONE
ALL YOUR BUDDIES WILL BRING YOU HOME


If you're not sure on the tempo or pitch you can check them out on youtube. (MARPAC)


----------



## Happy Guy (10 Jun 2014)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Right on portcullisguy, marching cadences and running jodies is an American military tradition, you won‘t find it too popular here.
> 
> Now, regimental drinking songs are another thing.  I remember a certain Cal High Sergeant maintaining Canadian honour by outdoing the British and Dutch attempts at regimental songs.  Sadly, all we troopies could muster up was "You‘ve Lost That Lovin‘ Feeling"


I'm serving with an American unit now and they love their jodies.  They asked me to perform a Canadian jodie and they were suprised when I replied that we don't sing any but we do have SrNCOs who "sing encouragements" to us to keep up or they'll  ....


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (10 Jun 2014)

Excelsior said:
			
		

> Actually, it seems that few Francophone units also do marching songs.



You may be confusing singing with bitching.


----------



## FJAG (10 Jun 2014)

Many--oh so many--years ago we were providing artillery support for the German Army Training Establishment Shilo. 

Besides the usual exchange of plaques, they gave me a regulation issue army song book--conveniently sized to fit in your shirt pocket with an olive drab cover--that contained all the words and music for about twenty or thirty German Army marching songs.

Those guys didn't march anywhere in Shilo without singing.

 :cheers:


----------



## PanaEng (12 Jun 2014)

WINGS

... your argument is invalid!!

CHIMO!

However, we did sing the Engineer song in Chilliwack at CFSME,
the yellow bird in Pet and the Mikey mouse one in Edmonton...  ;-)
We didn't sing about the Arty, we just painted the privates of the horse blue...


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (12 Jun 2014)

Some serious thread necromancy here.


----------



## PanaEng (12 Jun 2014)

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> Some serious thread necromancy here.


The older I get the more I like older discussions


----------



## Wolf1412 (13 Jun 2014)

Wonder if a couple out there will remember this final verse from day long past

WHEN I WAS YOUNG AND HAD NO SENSE

I LOST MY BALLS ON A BARBWIRE FENCE

I HAD NO TIME TO SCREAM OR SHOUT

JUST WENT TO GROUND AND RIPPED THEM OUT

THE MEDICS SAY I'M DOING FINE

BUT I'LL NEVER HAVE ANOTHER 69

BUT IN MY SECTION I'M STILL OUT FRONT

CAUSE I FOUND A GIRL WHO AIN'T GOT NO _______

And only a select few will remember

CLOSE WITH AND DESTROY THE ENEMY

THAT IS THE ROLE OF "P" COMPANY

WE WILL KILL THEM ALL WHERE EVER THEY MAY BE

WE WILL KILL THEM ALL IN WORLD WAR THREE


----------



## cphansen (13 Jun 2014)

Well how about this song, its not a marching cadence but used to be very popular with The RCAC

The amourous hippopotamus,
Whose love song we all know,
Is now married and the father of ten,
And he murmurs God rot them as he watches them grow, and longs to be single again.
No more will he gambol with hippopotatami in silken pajamas as he teaches them to sing

Mud, Mud glorious mud,
Nothing quite like ir for cooling the blood
So follow me, follow me down to the hollow,
Where we shall wallow in glorious mud.

The song was one of Flander's and Swann's animal songs, there was also the GNU song which I thought appropriate to vehicle recognition.
Hope this brings back memories and gives others ideas


----------



## medicineman (13 Jun 2014)

I seem to remember having The Proclaimers "500 miles" stuck in my head through a 32km ruck march...wasn't able to listen to it again for several years without shuddering...it's a good beat for walking though.


----------



## Old EO Tech (13 Jun 2014)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Right on portcullisguy, marching cadences and running jodies is an American military tradition, you won‘t find it too popular here.
> 
> Now, regimental drinking songs are another thing.  I remember a certain Cal High Sergeant maintaining Canadian honour by outdoing the British and Dutch attempts at regimental songs.  Sadly, all we troopies could muster up was "You‘ve Lost That Lovin‘ Feeling"



Yes I think it was Monty that said calling a cadence was the sign of an untrained army, it's definitely not a Canadian/British Commonwealth tradition for sure.


----------



## Furniture (14 Jun 2014)

Back when I was in Gagetown and did ruck marches on a regular basis I always had "The Song That Never Ends" stuck in my mind. Oddly enough the mindless repetition made the hours go by faster.


----------

